# ISO Large Toy / Small Mini Breeder near Michigan



## mmcquaid19 (Apr 12, 2020)

I live near Southeast Michigan and am searching for a large toy / small mini. Ideally, I would like a solid color, female poodle about 12" at the shoulder and 8-10 pounds. No parti or merles. My favorite colors are silver, red, black, or brown. I'm having a hard time finding breeders. The toy breeders I have found breed parents who are around 5#, and I have had no luck finding mini breeders. Help! Hoping someone has a referral to breeders near Michigan. Thanks!

(My last poodle was a large red toy. She was about 12" and 9# in her prime.)


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Searched out a possible lead for you









Affiliate Clubs - The Poodle Club of America







poodleclubofamerica.org





This is the contact info for the Mid Michigan Poodle Club and Poodle Club of SE Michigan. There is a breeder referral person for each club listed on the site.






Breeder Directory | pcsem







www.poodleclubofsoutheastmichigan.com




Several breeders listed here



Mid Michigan Poodle Club


and here


----------

